# [GNOME] ordre d'installation [réglé]

## PsYkOkWaK

Bonjour 

je suis nouveaux dans la communauté Linux je vient d'installer une gentoo j'aimerai savoir comment on installe gnome enfin c'est pas exactement sa j'aimerai savoir l'ordre d'installations doit ont  installer Xorg puis gnome puis les drivers ATI ou dans un autre ordre

version gentoo  2006,1

noyau 2,6,18-gentoo-r3

et aussi si vous avez un lien qui explique BIEN (ou même qui explique pas bien si il n'y a que sa) l'installation de gnome avec les drivers ATI

de toute façon quoi que vous me dite je suis preneur pour n'importe qu'elle explications

je vous remercie et a bientôt bande de linuxien  :Wink: Last edited by PsYkOkWaK on Tue Dec 05, 2006 8:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MaKKrO

Salut et Bienvenu !

Une petite doc très utile : ICI

Bon courage

----------

## PsYkOkWaK

merci pour le lien il va m'être d'une grande utilité mes il ne précise pas l'ordre d'installation doit je installer xorg-x11 puis gnome ou xorg-x11 puis drivers propriétaire ATI puis gnome 

enfin ...j'avouerai que je suis un peut perdu

je sais qu'il faut que j'installe c'est trois chose...(je croit)

mes l'ordre d'installations n'est pas trop expliquer dans ce lien il explique pas explicitement l'ordre d'installations et la dernière fois que j'ai fait un emerge xorg-x11 sa ne ma pas porter bonheur j'ai du tout recommencer alors cette fois je prend la question très au sérieux

donc si tu peut me dire l'ordre exacte d'installations sa m'arrangerai vraiment

merci

----------

## MaKKrO

Et bien je ne sais pas trop si il y a un ordre précis, mais je suis justement en train d'installer une Gentoo, mais avec chip Nvidia !

Je fais xorg-x11 , gnome et ensuite driver nvidia...

Mais de toutes facons si tu emerge gnome, xorg-x11 sera emergé aussi !

----------

## PsYkOkWaK

a ok jusqu'à la je suis mais gnome c'est long très très très long a émerger<--je sais pas si sa ce dit comme sa mes bon

et si j'installe juste mes driver ATI et xorg-x11 je pourrais démarré une interface graphique ?? 

xorg-x11 c'est une interface graphique ou juste une sorte de relais qui permet de déclarer ma carte graphique a mon interface graphique

car gnome c'est très complet mes je n'en est pas vraiment besoin 

je veut juste quelque chose qui me permette de me balader dans mes fichier (un peut a la windows   :Embarassed: ) car je monte un serveur CS et DOD et j'avouerai que la ligne de commande c'est pas mon dada surtout sur Linux ou je suis très débutant et peu familiariser

ou n'y a t-il pas d'autre interface graphique un peu moins complète que gnome et kde

----------

## bivittatus

'lut!

En terme d'interface graphique, tu as gnome-light qui, comme son nom l'indique, est nettement plus "simpliste" que gnome...disons que tu n'as pas tous les programmes "superficiels", mais tu as tout de même de quoi naviguer et entretenir ton PC. Sinon, tu as d'autres interfaces comme WindowMaker ou enlightenment par exemple, vois XFCE...enfin il y a tout un choix...

Tu en apprendras un peu plus ici

 :Wink: 

----------

## PsYkOkWaK

je suis aller voir et Enlightenment n'a pas l'aire mal je vais voir si je trouve des tuto pour l'installation mes si quelqu'un en a (des tuto) en français de préférence je suis preneur

----------

## Magic Banana

"Parlons peu, parlons bien !"

X est le serveur graphique. Il est nécessaire pour avoir quelque chose de graphique sur ton ordinateur (par oposition aux logiciels en lignes de commande).

Portage assurant la résolution de dépendance, tu n'as pas besoin de demander explicitement son installation : elle sera faite avant l'installation de ton tout premier logiciel nécessitant une interface graphique. N'oublie pas de le configurer (MaKKrO t'a indiqué la ocumentation à suivre).

Les cartes ATI peuvent être utilisées avec deux drivers différents : les drivers propriètaires (fglrx) qui permettent un meilleure accélération 3D mais peuvent poser problème, et les drivers libres (radeon) qui te suffiront très certainement et sont intégrés au serveur X en renseignant la variable VIDEO_CARD (si je me souviens bien) avec le flag "radeon".

Gnome, KDE et Xfce sont des bureaux. C'est à dire qu'ils contiennent de nombreux logiciels que la plupart des gens veulent sur un ordinateur. Si tu veux un environnement léger, je te conseille Xfce. Les applications intégrées sont légères (peu de ressources nécessaires), simples et efficaces. Les version lights de Gnome et KDE ne sont que des versions de ces bureaux avec nettement moins de logiciels afin de pouvoir ensuite choisir ce que tu veux à la main (cela fait du travail surtout si tu ne connais pas à l'avance ces bureaux).

Enlightenment, WindowMaker, IceWM et ant d'autres sont des gestionnaires de fenêtres. Ils ne permettent que d'afficher des fenêtres ! Cela signifie que si tu veux aussi un gestionnaire de fichier (ou des outils de configuration ou...), il va falloir les installer ensuite (encore plus de travail que les versions light de Gnome et KDE).

La compilation c'est long mais tu dors de temps en temps, ton ordinateur non.  :Wink:  Si tu aimes Gnome, installe donc Gnome.

----------

## Mickael

[off] Hum , j'ai remarqué que certains avaient des posts de plus en plus long, je soupçonne  le syndrome Jaqueline [/off]

----------

## papedre

Si tu veux un truc rapide à compiler et a utiliser, essaye donc Fluxbox (gestionnaire de fenetre)

Pour Enlightenment E17, c'est sympa, mais un peu plus gros et encore "masqued", je ne te le conseille donc pas pour un premier environnement. (par contre tu pourras l'essayer par la suite, il est pas mal !!)

[OFF] c'est bon, j'ai fais court ?? [/OFF]

----------

## PsYkOkWaK

sinon j'ai trouver un petit tuto pour les drivers ATI par ce que il ne faut pas oublier de compiler des option bien spécifique dans son noyau bref (si j'ai bien compris)

je fil le lien pour ce que sa intéresse je ne suis pas certain que cela soit vraiment obligatoire comme sa vous pourré me dire si c'est vraiment sa qu'il faut faire par ce que bon je suis très débutant dans Linux 

voilà le lien http://www.pcinpact.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=20885&st=0&p=454080&#entry454080

----------

## Magic Banana

Ne suis pas ce howto si tu ne veux pas te retrouver avec des drivers en branche de test.

Le premier endroit où chercher une information est la documentation officielle francophone. Tu y trouveras ceci. Note toutefois que cette documentation n'est pas vraiment à jour...  :Embarassed:  Avec les drivers libres (radeon) tu peux maintenant bénificier de l'accélération 3D sur toutes les cartes ATI... enfin il me semble.

----------

## PsYkOkWaK

merci pour l'info en plus je suis en train d'installer xorg-x11 je ne veut pas avoir de mauvaise surprise

----------

## nost4r

Si tu as correctement renseigné ton make.conf sur ta carte graphique , les drivers de ta CG seront une dépendance de xorg-x11 .

----------

## _droop_

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Avec les drivers libres (radeon) tu peux maintenant bénificier de l'accélération 3D sur toutes les cartes ATI... enfin il me semble.

 

Pour préciser :

Jusque X850. note que le driver r300 pour les cartes >9250 et <= X850 est encore en cours de développement...

La liste des cartes supportées est sur le wiki DRI.

----------

## PsYkOkWaK

oui mes la j'en est eu marre et j'ai installer mon serveur en ligne de commande je lâche l'affaire sur l'interface graphique je verrais pour l'installation de l'interface graphique quand je serait un peu plus expert Linux

----------

## Magic Banana

Mouais...

Il n'y a pas besoin d'être un expert pour installer un bureau... Tu ajoutes VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" dans /etc/make.conf, tu exécutes "emerge gnome" (ou "emerge xfce" si tu veux du léger) et tu configures X en suivant cette documentation.

----------

## PsYkOkWaK

oui je c'est quand théorie c'est beaucoup plus simple d'installer un bureau qu'un kernel mes bon moi j'ai plus de faciliter avec le kernel ce qui est très bizarre de toute façon maintenant j'ai configurer mon serveur CS mes je vais quand même essayer et je vous tien au courant a bientôt

----------

## geekounet

Fais un effort sur l'orthographe stp, ça fait mal aux yeux   :Mad: 

----------

## PsYkOkWaK

dsl mes je ne voit pas de faute apparente je ne suis pas un professeur de français

et je fait de mon mieux pour ne pas faire de faute

et puis même si il y a des faute ce n'est pas non plus illisible il ne faut pas abuser tout de même !!!

----------

## Temet

Bah pour commencer, tu mets une majuscule en début de phrase et la ponctuation qui va bien.

Ensuite, tu peux également arrêter de finir systématiquement tes verbes conjugués à la première personne par un "t" car ça n'existe JAMAIS, quelque soit le mode, quelque soit le temps, quelque soit le verbe (elle est pas belle cette règle? lol).   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *PsYkOkWaK wrote:*   

> dsl mes je ne voit pas de faute apparente je ne suis pas un professeur de français
> 
> et je fait de mon mieux pour ne pas faire de faute
> 
> et puis même si il y a des faute ce n'est pas non plus illisible il ne faut pas abuser tout de même !!!

 

Pour moi si, quand yen a trop  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## PsYkOkWaK

jécrit pa non plu <---come sa

dsl si tout le monde n'a pas fait des étude de haut niveaux c'est facile de critiquer quand on connais bien le français !!

va faire un schéma électrique comme je fait moi et on verra si tu fait pas de faute !!

je penser que les gens sur ce forum était cool mes je voit que vous chercher la petite bête

c'est pas grave comment on fait pour ce suprimer de ce forum vous me souler et c'est pas sympa je ne le fait pas exprés pourtant je fait des effort je prefere m'en aller

----------

## Mickael

 *PsYkOkWaK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... vous me souler ...

 

Bonne décuite alors?  :Mr. Green: 

 *Quote:*   

> va faire un schéma électrique comme je fait moi et on verra si tu fait pas de faute !!
> 
> 

 

En effet, tu dois être ivre, cela n'a aucun rapport.  :Razz: 

----------

## PsYkOkWaK

si sa a un rapport je suis nul en français toi tu c'est écrire français tu te la pète

bas viens faire un schéma électrique sa je sais très bien faire on verra si tu fait pas de faute 

en gros chacun a des capacité dans un domaine et faire des réflexion comme celle la c'est pas sympa surtout que sa ce voit que je fait des effort et puis j'ai régler le poste non tu c'est pas lire il n'y avait rien a rajouter

on n'est pas la pour critiquer mes pour aider n'est ce pas a moins que sa soit un forum spécial critique

----------

## geekounet

 *PsYkOkWaK wrote:*   

> dsl si tout le monde n'a pas fait des étude de haut niveaux c'est facile de critiquer quand on connais bien le français !!

 

Le collège c'est haut-niveau ?

Désolé de paraître lourd sur le sujet, mais tu dois être le 3e ou 4e qui arrive sur ce forum avec une telle écriture en un mois (et un en particulier qui nous a ous mis à bout à un moment, je ne citerais pas de nom), et ça commence à faire beaucoup.

Le minimum serai que tu te relise 2-3 fois avant de poster pour corriger les grosses fautes et de mettre la ponctuation comme il faut pour que tes phrases soient mieux structurées et donc plus faciles à comprendre.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Ce n'est pas un forum de critiques, c'est simplement du respect pour les gens qui peuvent t'aider. Lire un message bien présenté et un message plein de fautes, ça donne pas la même envie d'aider. On n'est pas payé pour t'aider donc il faut mettre les atouts de ton côté pour recevoir de l'aide.

Je ne vois pas non plus le rapport entre schéma électrique et langue française: la langue française, tout le monde la parle ici. Le schéma électrique est spécifique à un domaine particulier.

Pour l'aide, tu peux jetter un oeil aux wiki français ou anglais si tu le lis (ce dernier est en général plus complet)

Quant à te désinscrire du forum, les comptes avec des messages ne sont jamais effacés, c'est la règle ici. Si tu ne veux plus t'en servir, tu es libre de ne plus venir.

@ Geekounet :

dsl mes je ne voit pas de faute apparente je ne suis pas un professeur de français 

Il n'y a effectivement pas de 's' à faute et apparente ... là, tu sors, merci  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> @ Geekounet :
> 
> dsl mes je ne voit pas de faute apparente je ne suis pas un professeur de français 
> 
> Il n'y a effectivement pas de 's' à faute et apparente ... là, tu sors, merci 

 

Moi les fautes je les vois au pluriel  :Wink: 

Mais ok je sors =====> []

PS: haha première fois que t'utilise mon nouveau pseudo ^^

----------

## Temet

Oui mais comme il ne voit pas de faute, y en a 0, donc pas de "s" ... je plussoie le mec qui a du pouvoir  :Wink: 

----------

## papedre

Bon, vu que ca a l'air d'etre l'ordre du jour, je vais faire ma petite remarque litteraire. 

A ceux qui plussoient ou plussoissent, j'aimerais une définition de ce (beau) verbe plussoir ou plussoyer !!

Haa, imagination collective quand tu nous prends !!  :Smile: 

NB : Les Premiers Post de Psy n'etaient pas si mauvais que cela (on a vu 15x pire dernierement). Par contre, c'est plus le non respect de la ponctuation et des phrases sans fin qui rendaient ces messages difficiles à lire. Prendre 2 minutes en plus pour poster son message, et le rendre plus agreable à lire, c'est juste un peu de respect pour ceux qui vont te lire.

----------

## Temet

Alors pour moi, c'est "plussoyer", c'est pour ça que j'ai écrit : "je plussoie".

Après, je suis ouvert à toute migration vers "plussoir"  :Wink: 

Plussoyer/plussoir une personne, c'est juste dire que t'es d'accord avec  :Wink: 

EDIT : http://www.dico-des-mots.com/definitions/plussoyer.html

(premier lien Google en fait lol)Last edited by Temet on Tue Dec 05, 2006 1:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

papedre: je te file un lien qu'anigel m'avait filé à ce sujet :

http://www.vivelesrondes.com/forum/viewtopic_31287.htm

----------

## papedre

J'avais déjà fais cette petite recherche. 

Mais c'etait juste une remarque humoristique pour ceux qui critiquent les fautes des autres en utilisant eux-meme des verbes 'virtuels'  :Wink: 

----------

## PsYkOkWaK

alors on ne doit pas venir du meme milieu pour ma part j'ais aréter l'école en 6eme bref je savait pas que l'on etait obliger de raconter sa vie ici

nd_anigel : édité, inutile de s'insulter.

----------

## boozo

/OFF Ani... le bouton rouge stp merci    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## anigel

 *kopp wrote:*   

> papedre: je te file un lien qu'anigel m'avait filé à ce sujet :
> 
> http://www.vivelesrondes.com/forum/viewtopic_31287.htm

 

Damn, notre passé nous rattrape toujours. @kopp : tu sais que quand j'ai vu l'url s'afficher, j'ai eu peur, pendant un moment ?  :Laughing: 

Bref, revenons à nos moutons...

Et avant tout, bonsoir PsYkOkWaK, et bienvenue sur ce forum.

Personnellement, je suis assez porté à demander aux usagers de ce forum de faire des efforts sur l'orthographe, sans toutefois me livrer à une chasse aux sorcières, comme je l'expliquais longuement il y a déjà quelques semaines à un autre utilisateur. Les remarques qui t'ont été opposées sont recevables, bien que parfois un peu "vertes" il est vrai. Mais bon, chacun ici a pris le temps de te lire, et cela démontre déjà de la part de tous ces usagers la volonté de s'intéresser à ton problème. Après, si tu éprouve des difficultés avec le français, on peut le comprendre, et je pense que j'ai saisi la comparaison que tu fais avec tes compétences en matière de schéma électrique. Effectivement, il est probable que tu pourrais en remontrer à nombre d'entre nous sur ce terrain. Mais je veux attirer ton attention sur un point important : lorsque tu poste ici, tu demande l'aide (et le temps, et les compétences) des autres usagers. Afin de leur "faciliter" la tâche, ce serait sympa de présenter un minimum ton texte : majuscule en début de phrase, ça ne coûte rien, et quelques virgules et autres marques de ponctuation permettront à ton lecteur de reprendre son souffle (objectivement, sans ponctuation, tes textes sont denses, et ça les rend difficile à lire).

Quand au contenu de ton dernier message, je l'ai purement et simplement effacé, ici on ne tolère pas ce genre d'attaques / réflexions. Je mets ça sur le compte de la frustration et de la colère (ça nous arrive à tous), et j'oublie.

Enfin, et je tiens à revenir là-dessus même si tu décide de ne plus revenir surfer ici, je vais tâcher de t'aider un peu dans la compréhension de ton système...

Ta première question portait sur l'ordre dans lequel tu devais installer tes logiciels. En fait, cet ordre importe peu, car dans tous les cas, portage (le gestionnaire de logiciels de gentoo) va vérifier, pour chaque logiciel que tu vas installer, si tous les autres logiciels dont il dépend sont déjà installés, et, si non, va les installer d'abord. Il faut voir ça comme une maison : pour poser le toit, il faut déjà que la charpente tienne bien, et pour qu'une charpente tiennt bien, il faut avoir des murs solides, etc... Portage, à chaque étape, vérifie que les "briques" logicielles dont il a besoin sont déjà installées. Pour faire simple, ton système Gnome a besoin de Xorg pour fonctionner. Et Xorg a besoin d'un pilote pour ta carte vidéo (ATI dans ton cas). Donc tu as plusieurs solutions : soit tu lance directement emerge gnome (ou gnome-light, ou xfce4 - très bon choix), soit tu les émerge (oui, on peut le dire  :Wink:  ) un par un :

```
emerge ati-drivers

emerge xorg-x11

emerge gnome (ou xfce4)
```

Dans tous les cas, tu aboutira in fine à un système strictement identique : tu aura gnome comme environnement de bureau (ou xfce4, etc...)

Par contre, il est important de bien comprendre comment (et dans quel ordre, en cela ta question était très pertinente) fonctionne ce système de dépendance, histoire de ne pas être perdu pour la configuration de ton système. N'hésite pas à revenir poser d'autres questions si ce que j'ai écrit n'est pas clair, ou pas suffisamment développé.

Amicalement,

----------

## PsYkOkWaK

Je suis désolé d'avoir réagit comme sa, c'est vrai que j'étais énerver et sa ma foutu les boules qu'ont m'envoie sur les rose pour des fautes d'orthographe et de ponctuation, j'essaierais de faire encore plus attention mais je ne promet pas de ne plus faire de faute je pense qu'il y en a dans ce message, pour la ponctuation c'est encore pire je ne sais pas trop ou mettre les virgules.

Bref vous l'aurais compris je suis un cancre.

En ce qui concerne les personne qui m'ont aider ce ne sont pas celle qui m'ont critiquer je voulais juste signaler que ses personne vienne beaucoup relever les erreur des autre mes ne m'ont pas aider c'est une constatation !

Pour en revenir a nos mouton j'ai choisit d'installer gnome-light mais je n'arrive pas a trouvé les fréquence de rafraîchissement de mon écran "hyundai n91s" en général après un startx j'ai souvent l'erreur "no screen found" .

----------

## kopp

Je dirais que ça ne vient pas de la fréquence de rafraichissement ça. Si c'était le cas il dirait un truc genre "frequency out of range". Quoiqu'il en soit, il me semble que tu peux donner des plages très grande pour la fréquences. Tu as cherché sur internet pour ton modèle d'écran ?

peut tu donner le résultat de 

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

 ?

----------

## PsYkOkWaK

Bon déjà j'aimerais bien configuré mon xorg-x11.

Mes le site www.gentoo.org ne marche plus il n'y a que chez moi ou sa fait sa ??

----------

## nemo13

 *PsYkOkWaK wrote:*   

> Bref vous l'aurais compris je suis un cancre.

 

Bonsoir,

Personne n'est un cancre , chacun suis le parcours qu'il peux dans la vie .

Tu es le premier que je croise qui a du quitter sa scolarité en 6° et qui installe une gentoo.

voili-voila.

pour tes problèmes de serveur graphique, peux-tu poster le résultat de :

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

et celui de :

```
 cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

A+:jlp

bon courage

----------

## PsYkOkWaK

Tu veut que je post la totalité de ses 2 fichiers  :Shocked:  sa va faire beaucoup non ??

Je risque de me faire encore remonter les bretelles.

----------

## boozo

tu peux utiliser pastbin par exemple

----------

## nemo13

Pour info sur ce site 

il semble que : *Quote:*   

> Résolution maxi 	1280 x 1024 / 75 Hz 

 

kifkif mon fujitsu

dans xorg.con j'ai mis :

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "MonEcran"

        Device  "Pcie6600"   # ----------------------> voir section device

        Monitor "Plat-19-p"  # ----------------------> voir section monitor

        Option  "backingstore" "true"

        DefaultColorDepth       24

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth   24

                Modes   "1280x1024_60.00"  # voir -----------> mode

        EndSubsection

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth   16

                Modes   "1280x1024_60.00"

        EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Device" # atttention c'est POUR MA CARTE NVIDIA

        Identifier      "Pcie6600"

        Driver  "nvidia"

        VendorName      "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName       "GeForce_6600"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

        #

        #ci-dessous quelques  options possibles pour la carte nvidia

        #

        Option  "NvAGP" "0"

        Option  "RenderAccel" "1"

        Option  "AllowDDCCI" "1"   # ça c'est sympa car tu récupères dans la log les fréq utilisables

        Option  "UseEdidFreqs" "1"

        Option  "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Plat-19-p"

        VendorName      "Fujitsu_Siemens"

        ModelName       "FUS_A19-1"

        Option  "dpms"

# ceci est bati a partir du xorg.conf.example

# et du script "gtf 1280 1024 60"

        Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

```

A+ 

je suis sur le forum encore 1/2 heure

un super lien de jacqueline

Edit sur le site de hyundai 

ils préconisent : *Quote:*   

> Recommended Resolution   	1280 x 1024 @ 60Hz

 

donc tu peux copier ma modeline tranquilous

----------

## anigel

 *PsYkOkWaK wrote:*   

> Tu veut que je post la totalité de ses 2 fichiers  sa va faire beaucoup non ??
> 
> Je risque de me faire encore remonter les bretelles.

 

Ca risque de faire beaucoup en effet, surtout pour le fichier de log. Mais je ne crois pas qu'on ait jamais remonté les bretelles de quiconque ici parcequ'il donnait trop d'infos sur son problème  :Wink:  !

Kopp te demandait d'exécuter la commande grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log, qui ne fera ressortir que les erreurs de ton serveur X. Peux-tu suivre ses instructions stp ? Et pour ton fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf, tu peux le poster en intégral, il contient toujours plein d'infos utiles. A l'extrême limite, si vraiment il est trop long, tu peux ne poster que le résultat de cette commande, qui élimine les lignes de commentaire : cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -v '^#'

Amicalement,

----------

